# Quiet Switches



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Back in the day mercury switches were popular, I think they stopped making them in the 70s.


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds like she wants to sneak around the house flipping switches detected. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> We installed P&S residential grade switches for a customer. 3-way and single pole switches. Customer wants switches that are quiet when you operate them. Any suggestions? Maybe commercial grade switches? She doesn't like the clicking noise she hears. Never heard this complaint before. She's willing to pay for a quieter switch so I guess I can't complain.


 Hang some hearing protection next to the "noisy " switches and call it a day , lol ! People are nuts !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> We installed P&S residential grade switches for a customer. 3-way and single pole switches. Customer wants switches that are quiet when you operate them. Any suggestions? Maybe commercial grade switches? She doesn't like the clicking noise she hears. Never heard this complaint before. She's willing to pay for a quieter switch so I guess I can't complain.


 Sell her a complete low voltage lighting control system for the house . I'll bet she learns to live with that pesky switch noise , lol ?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Back in the day mercury switches were popular, I think they stopped making them in the 70s.


 When I was a kid, I used to crack open the vials. Way more mercury in those to play with than in the thermometers. :whistling2:


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Lutron Maestros.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I use commercial grade switches in my house and some of them squeek.


----------



## icon (Sep 11, 2013)

motion sensors


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Use Leviton. Problem solved. :thumbsup:


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll sell him a couple of these. They're so old, they were probably installed about the same time this was originally posted. :jester:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

This is super gay, Pedro.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I see.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Why all the old threads lately?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I hate P&S devices.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I hate Everyone.


Fify....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I hate P&S devices.


I was going to say something rude, but then I realized that since RePhase doesn't like me anymore I am going to have to find a replacement, and you're the easy option, buddy.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I was going to say something rude, but then I realized that since RePhase doesn't like me anymore I am going to have to find a replacement, and you're the easy option, buddy.


So you like P&S devices?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> So you like P&S devices?


Some. I love their cover plates and I did like their plastic cut-in boxes but lately I've had issues with the screws. Either the holes broke or the screws just seemed to strip out. I LOVE their stacked switches, best on the market.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Some. I love their cover plates and I did like their plastic cut-in boxes but lately I've had issues with the screws. Either the holes broke or the screws just seemed to strip out. I LOVE their stacked switches, best on the market.



The stacked switches are good, I'll give you that. But the regular devices are junk. The screws strip out very easily especially when using my Fuel impact and Makita gold tips.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

MTW said:


> The stacked switches are good, I'll give you that. But the regular devices are junk. The screws strip out very easily especially when using my Fuel impact and Makita gold tips.


 
Heh heh!

No wonder you are stripping and breaking the screws.

The Milwaukee Fuel Impact torque is 200 to 1600 Inch Pounds.

Use a screw drive. You likely waste more time getting another switch or receptacle due to stripped/broken screws.

Sometimes the manual way is faster.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

PokeySmokey said:


> Heh heh!
> 
> No wonder you are stripping and breaking the screws.
> 
> ...


NEVER is using a screwdriver faster. If I saw an employee using a screwdriver to install a device I would fire him and give serious thought to killing him for the sake of the gene pool.

A professional should be able to use an impact gun to turn in even the most delicate screw.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> I was going to say something rude, but then I realized that since RePhase doesn't like me anymore I am going to have to find a replacement, and you're the easy option, buddy.


You always like the easy option. You want to take the easy way instead of working on our relationship. I'm just my mom isn't around to see us come to this


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cooper is pretty solid. But not many places carry them around me, except the super expensive building materials supplies or hardware stores. Otherwise it's Leviton or P&S. Between those I go with Leviton.

I can't believe I'm posting on-topic in a Pedro Dee zombie thread.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Leviton is garbage.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Leviton is garbage.


So that must really say something about P&S.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

P&S makes good stuff for the most part. Some things may be lacking, but most is good. 
Leviton is all homeowner level Home Depot garbage.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> P&S makes good stuff for the most part. Some things may be lacking, but most is good.
> Leviton is all homeowner level Home Depot garbage.


That's it. We're done! For good this time. You're going to contradict me, in front of ET? That don't chooch in my dooblydoo.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

I usually go with Hubbell Spec Grade. Customers also agree with me even though they cost more.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> P&S makes good stuff for the most part. Some things may be lacking, but most is good.
> Leviton is all homeowner level Home Depot garbage.


Leviton makes good stuff for the most part. Some things may be lacking, but most is good. 
P&S is all homeowner level Lowe's garbage.

See what I did there?:shifty:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

PokeySmokey said:


> I usually go with Hubbell Spec Grade. Customers also agree with me even though they cost more.


I only go with Hubbell spec grade... when it's spec'd. Honestly, when you get above the residential grade stuff, there isn't much difference in the major brands' quality.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Leviton makes good stuff for the most part. Some things may be lacking, but most is good.
> P&S is all homeowner level Lowe's garbage.
> 
> See what I did there?:shifty:


 Was that one bothering you all night and you just had to come back to second reply it?

I mean, can someone ask RePhase if that one bothered him all night and he just had to come back to second reply it? Thanks.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Was that one bothering you all night and you just had to come back to second reply it?
> 
> I mean, can someone ask RePhase if that one bothered him all night and he just had to come back to second reply it? Thanks.


I didn't put together the Leviton/Home Depot, P&S/Lowe's thing until I was at Lowe's this morning getting some of the chitty, chunky GFCI receptacles. I mean, I knew it, but it wasn't top of mind last night. So I used up some of their free Wi-Fi while I left a Lighterup in the private family restroom to let you know how witty I am.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The one Lowes near me converted to P&S a few years ago which I was happy about because I could buy their coverplates there. All the rest stock Cooper.

I just don't like Leviton. Their GFCI's seem to die quickly. The switches on their stacked switches and GFCI/switch combos go soft and fail quickly, and everything just seems crappy and homeownerish.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> We installed P&S residential grade switches for a customer. 3-way and single pole switches. Customer wants switches that are quiet when you operate them. Any suggestions? Maybe commercial grade switches? She doesn't like the clicking noise she hears. Never heard this complaint before. She's willing to pay for a quieter switch so I guess I can't complain.


I had a customer that wanted quiet switches.
His reason was that he likes to get up in the morning and have some quiet time.
Evidently to click of a light switch signals his kids that he is up and there goes the productive time he needed before work.
I installed Caseta dimmers with a couple of Pico a couple of remotes. I dont think he could have been happier. 
I have them setup in my house for morning and evening "scenes" . I just expect the lights to be on at certain times of the day. If they are not, something has gone terribly wrong.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> The one Lowes near me converted to P&S a few years ago which I was happy about because I could buy their coverplates there. All the rest stock Cooper.
> 
> I just don't like Leviton. Their GFCI's seem to die quickly. The switches on their stacked switches and GFCI/switch combos go soft and fail quickly, and everything just seems crappy and homeownerish.


Gay. I'm going to buy a sampling of them both and do a YouTube teardown review.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Gay.


Why yes.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Gay. I'm going to buy a sampling of them both and do a YouTube teardown review.


So, you are going to do gay stuff with each brand?


----------

